# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Nice thoughts

## heman

Dont compare yourself with anyone in this world. If you do so, you are insulting yourself. 

You are not responsible for what people think about you. But you are responsible for what you give them to think about you. 

A man is lucky if he is the first love of a woman. 
A woman is lucky if she is the last love of a man. 

Write your Sad times in Sand, Write your Good times in Stone. 

Behind every successful man, there is an untold pain in his heart. 

Without your involvement you can't succeed. With your involvement you can't fail. 

Love your job but don't love your Company because you may not know when your company stops loving you. 

You may get DELAYED to reach your Targets. But every step you take towards your target is EQUAL to Victory. 

It's better to loose your Ego to the one you Love, 
than to loose the one you LOVE because of EGO. 

Don't make promise when you are in JOY . Don't reply when you are SAD. Don't take decisions when you are ANGRY. Think twice, Act wise. BE happy. 

When you start caring about yourself, you start loving somebody. 
But when start caring about others somebody will start loving you. 

What is the Secret of SUCCESS... ? 'RIGHT DECISIONS' 
How do you make Right Decisions... 'EXPERIENCE' 

How do you get Experience... ? 'WRONG DECISIONS' 

Happiness is like a radio station, broadcasting all d time. U just have to learn how to tune in & receive it properly. Stay tuned n b happy always!

----------


## ViSIoN

thanks you...4 shearing...

----------


## heman

my pleasure always

----------


## villies

realy nyc thoughts heman... grat sharing..

----------


## heman

my pleasure always villies

----------

